# Ancient Roman road map unveiled



## Allegra (Nov 27, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Europe | Ancient Roman road map unveiled



> *The Tabula Peutingeriana is one of the Austrian National Library's greatest treasures.*
> 
> The parchment scroll, made in the Middle Ages, is the only surviving copy of a road map from the late Roman Empire.
> The document, which is almost seven metres long, shows the network of main Roman roads from Spain to India.
> It is normally never shown to the public. The parchment is extremely fragile, and reacts badly to daylight. But it has been on display for one day to celebrate its inclusion in Unesco's Memory of the World Register.


 






_Detail from the Tabula Peutingeriana showing Rome on the right, represented by a crowned figure on a throne_


----------



## Talysia (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this one.  What an absolutely fascinating display.  Thanks for posting it, Allegra!


----------



## Montero (Jan 26, 2008)

Must be about 20 years ago now I read a book (big A4 with lots of photos) by some folks who'd been studying and mapping the Roman roads in North Africa.

Included the annecdote that in the 19th Century a party of French military were exploring the Atlas mountains.  Climbed up a pass, reached the top, stood around making comments about "We could be the first people to ever climb up here."  Then one of them spotted a Roman road marker commemorating the Legion that had built a road through there........


----------



## Rosemary (Feb 1, 2008)

That's really good that they have let other people see this ancient map.  It certainly is very interesting.


----------

